
Show HN: Teamarooo – Employee off-boarding made easy - m0utinho
https://teamarooo.com/
======
m0utinho
Hi everyone, I am the creator of Teamarooo which allows you to easily revoke
an employee's access to all your services within a single platform. The idea
came to me from my personal experience in my own startup (see my Reddit post -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/7szms5/how_do_you...](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/7szms5/how_do_you_usually_deal_with_employees_offboarding/)).
Long story short, I forgot to remove an ex-employee from our AWS account and
for one whole year, he still had access to all our servers and that scared me
as hell.

The idea of Teamarooo is giving you, as an Admin, a list of all your employees
using all your services. You just need to connect your services to Teamarooo
and we automatically give you the list of all your employees with the option
to revoke their access to one/all your services. You can either search by
employee or service. That simple. No need for "Single Sign On", 1Password or
an Excel sheet to track your employees and services. You can start using
Teamarooo without any change of your services, it is almost "plug-and-play" ;)

We are preparing to launch our Beta version and you can Sign Up now to be
among the first to use Teamarooo. We will support many services such as
Bitbucket, Github, AWS, Google Analytics, Microsoft Azure among many others.
You can also propose other services you use so we can integrate them, the idea
is to support as many services as possible.

I want to know your opinion in such a service, all feedback is welcome ;)

Thanks!

